

India's $35 tablet is dead - jayadevan
http://www.nextbigwhat.com/india-to-give-up-on-35-tablet-297/

======
bdfh42
Not surprised - my daughter brought herself an excellent Android 7" tablet for
£40.00 a month or so ago. Fantastic bargain that has given her a lot of
pleasure. If it was not pink I might buy one for myself.

If someone can sell these at a profit in the UK (20% VAT) then they must be
pretty cheap to make.

------
dragonbonheur
Good riddance. There are plenty of Android 4.0 tablets out there that are as
cheap and are powerful enough.

~~~
jayadevan
Smells of another scam

